# 1916 Indian Project



## Bikermaniac (Feb 16, 2018)

This bike started its life as a 19" frame Westfield Motorbike, however it has the same components as an 1916 or the early 1917 Indians: diamond cups, flat rear dropouts, bracket-screw chain adjusters, straight fender bridges, single crown fork with welded truss bases, separated trusses with thick washers, same cranks and pedals and one piece bottom bracket.

So I just changed the chain ring and the name plate and bum I'm half way to transform int into an Indian. Of course I need to locate the fenders and the tank to make it happen, not easy but I think I'm getting closer. I hope you like it. Thanks, Nelson.














Changes made:


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2018)

@47jchiggins


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> @47jchiggins




Already sent him a PM with the link. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2018)

Great bones, looks like you're off to a good start. Will be interesting to see how it turns out. Have fun & good luck w/ it.


----------



## jkent (Feb 16, 2018)

I like it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 16, 2018)

mike j said:


> Great bones, looks like you're off to a good start. Will be interesting to see how it turns out. Have fun & good luck w/ it.






jkent said:


> I like it.




Thanks!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 17, 2018)

Awesome !!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

Got the correct badge (thanks Scott). The head tube will need to be drilled and tapped. I already removed it (most of it) the red paint in the handlebars and installed a set of old tires.


----------



## ranman (Feb 22, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Got the correct badge (thanks Scott). The head tube will need to be drilled and tapped. I already removed it (most of it) the red paint in the handlebars and installed a set of old tires.
> 
> View attachment 758950



Looking good. What kind of light you putting on it?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

ranman said:


> Looking good. What kind of light you putting on it?




I will try to find the original, not easy but with the help of the cabers everything is possible,


----------



## ranman (Feb 22, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I will try to find the original, not easy but with the help of the cabers everything is possible,
> View attachment 758960



Is the original the one in this pic? Is it a Delta?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

ranman said:


> Is the original the one in this pic? Is it a Delta?




That will be the original light. it's an "Old Sol" brand.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

This one:





Credit to Fordsnake for the photo.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 23, 2018)

Removing the cream paint from the original wood rims. 



 All paint removed. Nice grain on the old 100 y/o wood rims. No cracks, no splits, great condition.




Installing a single tube tire.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Feb 25, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Removing the cream paint from the original wood rims.
> 
> View attachment 759313 All paint removed. Nice grain on the old 100 y/o wood rims. No cracks, no splits, great condition.View attachment 759314
> 
> ...



Looks amazing!!


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Feb 25, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Removing the cream paint from the original wood rims.
> 
> View attachment 759313 All paint removed. Nice grain on the old 100 y/o wood rims. No cracks, no splits, great condition.View attachment 759314
> 
> ...



How do the tires mount to the rim? I looked really hard at the original tires and could not quite figure it out. If there is a post somewhere, let me know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> How do the tires mount to the rim? I looked really hard at the original tires and could not quite figure it out. If there is a post somewhere, let me know.




The original, single-tube tires, are glued to the rims. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 25, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> How do the tires mount to the rim? I looked really hard at the original tires and could not quite figure it out. If there is a post somewhere, let me know.




As Shawn said, they were glued to the rims originally. I did not glued this set because they are just temporary tires. I might need to locate a NOS set or install a semi-pneumatic tire set just for display purposes, although I would love to ride it when is done.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 27, 2018)

Got the tank. I will have to change the nose cap because this one fits the 21" frame and my frame is 19" one.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2018)

nice.   I got the right light 1000 shipped.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 27, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> nice.   I got the right light 1000 shipped.




Sending you a PM.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2018)

No worries


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 27, 2018)

drool


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 2, 2018)

Fenders arrived. They will need a little work, for starts I need to replace those wrong braces.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice fenders. I likey :0


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2018)

Wrong braces removed, correct ones should arrive this week. Mocked them to test how they fit, and they fit just right. There's no way you could've accommodate those wide fenders in that narrow frame without the cut outs, easy solution that was. Sorry for the crappy pictures, I couldn't get the camera to focus.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2018)

Mounted the front fender in the fork with the correct braces, perfect fit.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 16, 2018)

Painted the front fender and tried to match the patina on the fork. Just need a couple of rusted rivets for the braces.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow......where have I been.....lets see some more pics, you should almost be done by now !! 
Todd


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 29, 2018)

47jchiggins said:


> Wow......where have I been.....lets see some more pics, you should almost be done by now !!
> Todd




Work is getting in the way for me to finish this project, but I'm planning to complete it by next month.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Mar 31, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Work is getting in the way for me to finish this project, but I'm planning to complete it by next month.



Hurry up! I cannot wait to see it completed.


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 6, 2018)

can't wait either..


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 13, 2018)

Front end is ready.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Front end is ready.
> 
> View attachment 787613 View attachment 787614



Very Cool!


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 9, 2019)

Bikermaniac said:


> Front end is ready.
> 
> View attachment 787613View attachment 787614



Drooling!!!!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 25, 2019)

Right on Nelson!!  I have a line on an early Indian Frame/forks/crank, bars. I may run some pics by you soon and get an idea of what to do. Cheers, Bob


----------

